# how long after seeing gp will things happen



## traceycat (Sep 19, 2011)

hi, im new here so hope im writing in the right place.
ive been to see my gp today about getting my steralization reversed an she is refering me to a consultant, she said i might not hear anything until well after christmas. has anyone had a reversal? ive also been reading posts on egg share but dont realy understand how it all works an if that would be something i could try. im 38 an realy want a baby before its to late for us.
please any help an advice would be realy appreicated.

ps we already have 4 grown up kids but now would realy love another  baby. ive also got type 2 diabetes an dont know if this would be a problem.


----------

